# VIsa to Live in Singapore



## Peregrine

My husband is interviewing in Singapore with 2 different companys tomorrow. So I have been trying to find out info about moving there. I have been looking for info on Visa's and now know that you do not need one if you will only be there for less then 90 days. However we will be there for 2 to 5 years. What do we need to live there for several years ( a family of 7). Oh yes, we will be moving from the U.S.

Thanks Peregrine


----------



## synthia

Your spouse's employer will arrange the visas, as the company will be his sponsor. You will fill out or sign forms, but the business of actually getting the visas won't be your responsibility at all.

If you want to work yourself, you need to investigate your status as a 'trailing spouse'. Some countries, like Japan, allow a trailing spouse to work. Others, like the US, usually don't.

When your husband gets an offer, ask the company for an information packet of some sort. Singapore is bringing in so many workers that the employers should have this whole process down pat. There have even been articles about the population not even looking Chinese any more, since there are so many high tech workers coming in from all over the world, and so many construction workers from Indonesia.


----------



## Peregrine

Thank you. I will let my DH know. His interview is in about 6hrs.

Peregrine


----------

